
Best business advice for hardware developers - eande
The same question was just recently brought up on HN for software developers, which has some incredible good advice. I was wondering the same or for the matter of fact difference for hardware developers.
======
kurinj
What kind of hardware?

Working on machinery control, power, lighting, or communication systems (just
to name a few) are all going to require different areas of focus.

------
jamesmp98
I'd honestly like to know how to get into to hardware development. I mean
production wise.

